# Donor Conception Network workshops



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Some of you may have already been on our Preparation for DC Parenthood or Telling and Talking workshops.

Just wanted to let you know that due to high demand we have added a new Preparing for DC Parenthood workshop date. 
It is 6th February 2010 and is for single women and lesbians only. A pilot workshop for these two groups of women was run recently and proved very popular and successful.
Full details and a booking form are on the DC Network website. http://www.donor-conception-network.org/preparingfor_workshops.htm

Be good to see some FF'ers there.

Olivia


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Olivia,

It was good to meet you and get to put a face to the name at the Infertility Show last week. I hope it was successful for you.

Gina. x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

It was good to meet you too Gina.  The Fertility Show was very good for DC Network. Our stand was inundated for a lot of the time and my talk on How to Tell the Kids was very well received.
Best
Olivia


----------

